# Premiere config



## ValixPROD (30 Juin 2014)

Bonjours a tous et a toute !
Je poste un petit sujet car j'aimerais avoir des avis concernant une config pour un PETIT hackintosh...

Que pensez vous d'un processeur AMD AM1 : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00165168.html
Boitier BitFenix : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00160238.html
Carte graphique Radeon 6450 : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00115438.html
Alimentation Akasa : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00097524.html
Carte mère gigabyte : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00165327.html
SSD : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00149028.html
HDD : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00129816.html
Ensuite ma question est selon vous ma config vas t'elle prendre en charge un dispositif hackintosh ?   Je ne cherche pas une machine de dingue pour faire fonctionner bf3 etc...
Juste une petite config minimum.
Si le support AMD n'est pas prix en charge sur les hackintosh alors quelle CPU Intel a bas prix me conseiller vous ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juin 2014)

Les processeurs AMD ne sont pas compatibles Hackintosh et il faut au minimum un i3 en socket 1150 ou 1155. (les pentium ne marchent pas j'ai déjà essayé) . Pareil pour la CG, elle ne sera pas compatible. (voir topic des cartes graphiques dans la section mac pro) .


----------



## ValixPROD (30 Juin 2014)

hey merci de ta réponse , admetons que je prenne un i3 , éceque une carte graphique est obligatoire ? Si oui la quelle prendre ? Car je ne comprend pas trop le système des carte graphique sur mac car je voudrais a la rigeur la moin chère


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juin 2014)

RE! 

Non pas besoin de carte graphique avec un I3. Je te conseil un i3 socket 1150 (les derniers nommé Haswell) qui possède nativement le chipset Intel Iris présent sur de nombreux nouveaux modèles MAC. Ca te permettra une compatibilité totale. Attention toutefois de bien te renseigner sur le type de carte mère (je peu pas t'aider je suis passé sur mac pro depuis quelques années) . 

Si tu fait le compte, ton AMD + la carte pas compatible c'est à peine moins chers qu'un i3 Haswelle (105 euros) .


----------



## ValixPROD (30 Juin 2014)

Salut salut merci de ta réponse  que pense tu de ce ci : 
http://www.ldlc.com/b-08a52e690e21764b.html 

CPU  inclus avec carte mere


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juin 2014)

Intel celeron, peu de chance que ça marche malheureusement.


----------



## ValixPROD (30 Juin 2014)

bon et bien merci de tes conseil je vais prendre un i3


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juin 2014)

Hésite pas a regarder sur le destockage de rue du commerce pour la carte mère, il y a de super bon plans.


----------



## groudon41 (3 Juillet 2014)

Juste comme ça, le coup du proco AMD non supporté, c'est complètement faux.
Il existe plus d'une 10aine de kernel modifié permettant l'installation sur un proco AMD 

Pour ta CG je crois me rapeller avoir croisé plusieurs kext permettant son fonctionnement.

Ceci dit si tu n'a encore rien acheté, effectivement il vaut mieux prendre directement du matos plus simplement compatible (parce que bon c'est vraiment moins chiant un hackintosh sur du intel)


----------



## ValixPROD (4 Juillet 2014)

merci de votre aide les gars 
une autre petite question , le dernier osx c'est bien Yosemite ? Si oui y a t'il un hackintosh de dispo jentend par la une image .iso ou .dmg a installer pour mon futur hackintosh 
encor une question , le quelle hackintosh me conseiller vous ? Ideneb ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est Yosemite mais il est encore en bêta du côté d'apple alors penche toi sur Mavericks qui lui est stable. Surtout que j'imagine que c'est ton premier HK et tu verras que c'est pas si facile que ça au début donc comme le dit ton vdd, va au plus simple dans un premier temps 

@Groudon: ouep je sais mais pour un débutant en HK vaux mieux pas se risquer à prendre du AMD   (bien que dans son cas un A6 black edition aurait été parfait ! )


----------



## ValixPROD (4 Juillet 2014)

ok pas de problème pour yosemite , mais quand tu dit que un hackintosh ses pas facile sa veut dire quoi ? Ya des manip a faire au demarage ? 
je posterais se soir la config que je veut tu me diras si ses bon


----------



## ValixPROD (4 Juillet 2014)

voici la config ! http://www.ldlc.com/b-3d9d6cc20bfb56b5.html


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2014)

Normalement avec les outils actuels tu devrais bien t'en sortir. C'est surtout lors de l'installation qu'il y a pas mal de chose à faire notemment dans le choix des paramètres (kext etc) et aussi formater son HDD en partition GUID (pour le rendre compatible OSX) . 

Sinon impec la config.http://www.ldlc.com/Sales/BasketPage.aspx


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Juillet 2014)

Le site de Tony Mac x86 présente une liste de matériel compatible ainsi que des tutoriels pour aider à l'install : http://www.tonymacx86.com/

Avec du matériel bien compatible, il n'y a rien d'insurmontable à installer OS X sur un PC. Faut accepter d'y passer un peu de temps.


----------



## oeufmollet (24 Juillet 2014)

En effet, va faire un tour sur le site conseillé par crazy_c0vv, il y a des configs bien précises, en fonction de ce que tu cherches.
 Vu ce que t'as dit au dessus, regarde le customac mini, avec cpu i3, ça a l'air de bien coller avec tes besoins (en + je crois qu'ils ont choisi le meme type de boitier)


----------



## zenelae (29 Juillet 2014)

actuellement de nombreux outils permettent de faire des installation dite assisté, on suit un utilitaire et hop tout fonctionne dans un premier temps.

Pour une config fonctionnelle à 100% avec un minimum de 'bidouille ' à faire c'est d'avoir une base I3 intel avec potentiellement une Carte vidéo Nvidia compatible.

Bien entendu en général tu auras le réseau et le son à injecter toi même via Kextwizard et le bon Kext ( driver sous mac os)

Concernant Ati et AMD, comme ils l'ont dis plus haut de nombreuses compilation de Kernel permettent de faire fonctionner un proc AMD et une carte AMD. La preuve Apple utilise du AMD sur ses config pro alors pourquoi pas nous  

Bien à toi 

Zene


----------



## bonneville (3 Août 2014)

bonjour,
je possédais un G5 biproc 2,7 Ghz watercooled depuis près de 10 ans. Un jour il m'a lâché et je n'ai pas voulu réinvestir 2000 3000 euros voir plus pour une machine équivalente en modularité, alors je me suis lancé dans la construction d'un hackintosh. 
En suivant les conseils de configuration du site tonimac, j'ai monté un mini ITX 
sur une Carte Mère *Gigabyte* Z87N WiFi 
un processeur *Intel i7* 4770K Haswell
dans un boitier *Bitfenix *(celui qui ressemble au macpro), 
un lecteur blue ray *LG*, 
un DD SSD *Toshiba* de 128G,
8GB de RAM *Corsair*

L'installation a été facilitée par le guide du site mais le son posait problème régulièrement à chaque mise à jour (réinstallation du kext Realtek ALC892). La solution: une clé usb audio à 7 euros. Tout fonctionne bien depuis plusieurs mois. J'ai ajouté une carte graphique *Geforce 610 *car je travaille sur 2 écrans un en DVI l'autre en HDMI. Le tout pour un peu moins que 700 euros.
Si çà peut donner des idées
Bien à vous


----------



## zenelae (3 Août 2014)

Pour le son je te fais tuto demain et je  te dépose le kext adéquat avec la solution d'installation pour Yosemite si tu passe dessus.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Août 2014)

Ha ça m'intéresse car j'ai le même chipset audio sur ma H87M-D3H


----------



## zenelae (4 Août 2014)

(navré du retard, grosse journée pour moi today) 

hello Crazy , voilà ce qu'il faut faire :


Install les Kexts dans S/L/E :

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0ki12mnyg5p00j/ALC892.zip

Pour cela utilise Kexts Wizard
Tu répares les permissions puis tu fais la manipulation suivante : ( si en passant par le terminal, cela ne fonctionnne pas, vas chercher le fichier à modifier dans ton arborescence.)

Ouvre le terminal Terminal
Copie et colle ceci :  Open/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist"
entre les deux 'strings, rajoute'  : ->     "kext-dev-mode=1"
fais une sauvegardes sur ton bureau
Renomme le fichier avec .plist à la fin et non .Txt

Va dans Bibliothèque/Préferences/
  -> Clic droit sur le dossier Systeme Configuration et fais lire les  information. Donne toi les droit en lecture et écriture ( sur les 3  lignes)
et remplace le fichier par celui que tu as mis sur le bureau.


Reboot

et normalement Enjoy  
Ps: cela fonctionne sous Yosemite, DP1-> DP4 et même avec la Beta public


----------



## crazy_c0vv (5 Août 2014)

Hello

Pour ma part j'ai mis un kext un peu plus vieux (Multibeast 6.1 je crois) et je n'ai aucun soucis.

Mais merci !


----------



## HmJ (6 Août 2014)

Juste pour info : j'ai pas eu envie de me prendre la tete avec ces modules kernel pour carte son, alors je n'en ai aucun sur ma machine. Pour la sortie son je passe par l'USB et ca va soit sur un DAC dedie pour home cinema, soit enceintes B&W MM-1 qui ont elles aussi leur propre DAC


----------

